# Souvenirs from Spain



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

Any advice on souvenirs from Spain,I am thinking of usual fridge magnets,tea towels,girls flamenco dress etc....
Just wondering if there are any unusual regalitos to bring back ?

Chomel50


----------

